# I am trying to find housing there



## Sawdah3205 (May 21, 2007)

I am wondering how hard is it to get in to Dubai? Can you get a visa at the airport? Also is there cheaper housing there, as I went to a few websites and those prices were outrageous. I am looking for a nice 4 or 5 bedroom apartment with nice basic amenities. I am not trying to pay a mortgage just rent  . So if some knows of some places with contact information I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## tony/asti-newcastle (May 16, 2008)

yes 60 day visa at airport. might be better with a villa. try local adds. Madrif is 150k per/annum for 4/5 bed villa and quite a nice area.

Tony


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

What nationality are you Sawdah? Many passport holders can walk in on a tourist visa of 60 days, but it depends on where you are from.

Rent in Dubai is very expensive. You want a 4 or 5 bed apartment? In most parts of town you would pay more than AED 200,000 per that.

As the OP says Mirdif (not Madrif) is a little cheaper, but you are still looking at AED 150k a year for a 3 bed villa. A cheap area to live in International City, but I coudn't tell you rents for there.

Do not expect to find cheap apartments in Dubai. Bear in mind that many of the cheaper areas of the city are shortly to be bull-dozed and redeveloped.


-


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Do not expect to find cheap apartments in Dubai. Bear in mind that many of the cheaper areas of the city are shortly to be bull-dozed and redeveloped.


Thats us !!!!
After years of cheap rent, the village goes in August. What a shame !

As Elphaba says..there is no cheap place to live in Dubai...some areas are cheaper than others, as they are further out of the city, or under flight path etc.

Prices are ridiculous here.
To show you just how so..look at Dubai Property Real Estate – Rent, buy or Sale Property in Dubai, Apartment and Villa with Better Homes. Manage or Invest in Dubai Property with us. as it probably has best web site for rentals


----------

